# Người mệnh Mộc nên chọn đèn ngủ để bàn ra sao?



## gomsubaokhanh (18/12/21)

Lựa chọn các vật phẩm hợp phong thủy sẽ phù trợ nhiều may mắn và cát lộc cho bản mệnh. Do đó, người mệnh Mộc nếu muốn chọn đèn, không thể bỏ qua các mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn đẹp, hợp mệnh ngay dưới đây.

Người mệnh Mộc sinh năm bao nhiêu?

Trong ngũ hành, mệnh Mộc là đại diện cho mùa xuân. Nếu năm sinh của bạn nằm trong danh sách sau đây, đích thị bạn là người mệnh Mộc.






Mậu Thìn (người sinh năm 1928, 1988)

Kỷ Tỵ (người sinh năm 1929, 1989)

Nhâm Ngọ (người sinh năm 1942, 2002)

Quý Mùi (người sinh năm 1943,2003)

Canh Dần (người sinh năm 1950, 2010)

Tân Mão (người sinh năm 1951,2011)

Mậu Tuất (người sinh năm 1958, 2018)

Kỷ Hợi (người sinh năm 1959, 2019)

Nhâm Tý (người sinh năm 1972, 2032)

Quý Sửu (người sinh năm 1973, 2033)

Canh Thân (người sinh năm 1980, 2040)

Tân Dậu (người sinh năm 1981, 2041)

Sau khi biết được mền có nằm trong mệnh Mộc không, Bảo Khánh hướng dẫn bạn cách chọn ra được mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn vừa đẹp, vừa hợp phong thủy.

Cách chọn mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn đẹp, hợp phong thủy mệnh Mộc?

Một mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn đẹp không chỉ là chiếc đèn ngủ có màu sắc, hoa văn ấn tượng. Mà chúng cần phải hòa hợp, làm tôn lên bức tranh tổng thể. Ngoài ra, việc đáp ứng các yếu tố khác như phong thủy càng khiến vật phẩm trở nên có giá trị.

Màu đèn ngủ hợp với mệnh Mộc

Sơ đồ ngũ hành tương sinh là nền tảng cơ bản nhất để gia chủ tham khảo những cung mệnh phù hợp với mình. Chọn được vật phẩm có màu sắc tương sinh với bản mệnh giúp đem đến nguồn năng lượng tốt, may mắn cho gia chủ.

Xem thêm: 5 mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn đẹp cho người mệnh Mộc


----------

